# Portuguese Naturalization Marriage



## Fright (Jul 20, 2016)

Hello.
Me and my partner are married for 6 months now.
Soon he will receive his Portuguese citizenship (by Jewish Return Law).
I know the Portuguese naturalization by marriage says after being married to a Portuguese citizen for three years, I can apply for citizenship.

But do we have to wait three years AFTER he got the citizenship? Or if we're together for 3 years, but he's a Portuguese citizen for only two years. Does it still count?

Thanks!


----------



## kingrulz (Jun 27, 2016)

Fright said:


> Hello.
> Me and my partner are married for 6 months now.
> Soon he will receive his Portuguese citizenship (by Jewish Return Law).
> I know the Portuguese naturalization by marriage says after being married to a Portuguese citizen for three years, I can apply for citizenship.
> ...


A foreign national married to a Portuguese citizen for longer than 3 years may request the Portuguese nationality by formal declaration at the Portuguese Consulate with jurisdiction of the area of residence. 
The declaration must be given while the marriage is valid, that is, as long as the couple remains married. The nationality, after acquired by marriage, is valid even if the matrimony is later dissolved.

Documents to be presented at the Consulate:
1. Certified copy of the applicant’s Birth Certificate, legalized by the Portuguese Consulate with jurisdiction over the area of birth;
2. Complete Narrative Birth Certificate of the Portuguese spouse, issued within the last 6 months, containing the due integration of the marriage.
3. Copy of spouse’s Portuguese passport and Identification card;
4. 2 Photo IDs containing the applicants’ signature;
5. Criminal Record Certificate issued by the authorities of the country of birth and countries where the applicant has resided after completing 16 years of age, confirming that no crime punishable by a maximum of three years have been committed, according to Portuguese law;
6. Proof that the applicant was never employed as a foreign Civil Servant, nor served foreign armed forces, unless required by local law;

The applicant must also establish an effective connection to the Portuguese Community beyond family bonds, by presenting concrete evidence, witnesses or others; of useful activities benefiting the community or the Portuguese culture. Lack of such evidence is an impediment for the acceptance of the nationality request by the Consulate. 

Good luck


----------



## Narcissus (Oct 8, 2015)

Hello,

I had this same question. The law in France is that if you want to apply for French Nationality, your French spouse must have been a French National on the day of your marriage and held this nationality continuously until the day the non-French spouse applies for citizenship. I see nothing like this in the documentation for Portugal, but wonder if I am missing something?

If this is not a requirement, then my spouse who was born to a Portuguese mother could actually apply tomorrow for Portuguese nationality, and when hers is granted, given that we have been in a serious relationship with cohabitation for more than 3 years, I could apply the day after she has her citizenship granted (given I meet the other requirements)? We don't plan on doing this, I've just given this scenario as an example, since in France this can definitely not be done like this, my partner had to be French the day we were married.

Could anyone confirm this?


----------

